

Ask HN: How do you manage phone(s), email(s), IM, TWT, FB, etc. together? - contact5

...
======
kakooljay
Have a look at Flock - The Social Web Browser [<http://www.flock.com/>]

------
ypk
Google Wave to the rescue?

